# Apple Vinegar - Does It Work to soften a t-shirt?



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

I have read that soaking a shirt in apple vinegar will soften it. Has anyone tried it? 
James


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

I think this is one of those moments where you should test it out yourself, James, and give feedback to the members that are curious to finding an answer to your question but don't want to post on this thread. (Not that I'm one, but this is definitely an interesting question.)


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would be curious to find out as well, but it looks as if he has forgotten about it by now.  Jeremy, you got any vinegar over there??  haha


----------



## taoman (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't tried it but i think he might be on to something. The Acid in the vinegar should soften the shirt. But i dont know how long you would have to soak it for or if the apple tint in the vinegar will stain??


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

I do know that an old alteration trick when you have to let out either the hem of a skirt or the hem of a pair of pants is to rub WHITE vinegar on the crease. If that doesn't take the crease out, nothing will. I believe the acid in the white vinegar would react the same as the acid in the cider vinegar, but without the danger of discoloration.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

yes it suppose to soften, but Im not sure how much.

here is something I found.....



> Make your own fabric softener for the washer. Add 4 cups of water to 2 cups of baking soda. Add 2 cups of vinegar very slowly or the mixture will foam up.


I dont know about this one......I have visions of lucille ball washing machine issues  But I'd certainly be willing to give it a try if I was looking for a nice soft tee.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Now I have visions of Lucille Ball printing shirts.


----------

